

Ask YC: How would you support the iPhone? - moog

If you decide iPhone support for your new web app is important, would you:<p>a) Rely on the built-in Safari browser with its double taps and pinch<p>b) Code an iPhone optimised layout to render in Safari<p>c) Write a standalone iPhone app using the SDK (likely to be released on 6th of March)
======
ALee
If you're looking to use the firmware portions (location, contacts list,
etc.), you'll need the iPhone app on the SDK.

If not, stick with the web. It allows you to not be wedded to the device.

I'm praying for the unlikely event that the iPhone SDK allows browser apps to
tap into the firmware of the iPhone. There isn't anything that can do that
right now right?

------
danw
It depends on your app

